# New PEs... what're you focusing on now?



## vermonter (Dec 10, 2016)

I just passed the electrical PE exam in VT. I'm wondering what everyone is focusing on next?

More certifications? New job search? Retirement?


----------



## FlashPoint (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm focusing on my family. 1yr old, 3 yr old. I got my MBA, two six sigma certs, and a PE license in the last two years. Tired and want to spend quality time with the youngins. Maybe I'll get in some fishing time as well.


----------



## SmilinEd (Dec 10, 2016)

+1. My fiancé and I are looking to move and expand our family (after the wedding). I thought I wanted to pursue an MBA right after, but I have been so career-focused lately (PE, promotions, business trips, etc.). Time to focus on the personal life a bit.


----------



## vermonter (Dec 10, 2016)

FlashPoint said:


> I'm focusing on my family. 1yr old, 3 yr old. I got my MBA, two six sigma certs, and a PE license in the last two years. Tired and want to spend quality time with the youngins. Maybe I'll get in some fishing time as well.


great to hear. you certainly deserve it. Best of luck!


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 10, 2016)

After passing the PE three years ago, I started a new job, started the PMP process, and an MBA. Still at the new job, finished the PMP last year, and finishing the MBA in May. I think after that I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Shaltoof (Dec 10, 2016)

I sat for the PE only to help me get a job after I finish my masters but I'm not sure if it really matters now since I still need to wait 3 years of experience to get the license.


----------



## Kam (Dec 10, 2016)

FlashPoint said:


> I'm focusing on my family. 1yr old, 3 yr old. I got my MBA, two six sigma certs, and a PE license in the last two years. Tired and want to spend quality time with the youngins. Maybe I'll get in some fishing time as well.


I'm in the consulting industry so LEED is my next goal and I eventually want to get a masters as well but wont focus on that for a bit now. I have been pretty much into the books last two years, EIT first then PE. Now that both are done, I am going to loose my grip on the gas paddle and take things slower, focus a little bit more on work life balance.


----------



## FlashPoint (Dec 10, 2016)

Kam said:


> I'm in the consulting industry so LEED is my next goal and I eventually want to get a masters as well but wont focus on that for a bit now. I have been pretty much into the books last two years, EIT first then PE. Now that both are done, I am going to loose my grip on the gas paddle and take things slower, focus a little bit more on work life balance.


Yea, life is too short. Gotta stop and look around sometimes.


----------



## NHPE (Dec 11, 2016)

I am focused on finishing a MBA program and I might possibly also do the PMP. I am on the fence about PMP though because it seems of questionable value to me and not exactly real world....I joined as a member earlier this year and have the feeling it's just a money making organization. I felt that the PE was far more important than the PMP ever would be so went for the PE first and passed. 

I will also be looking into becoming an EUR ING. (European engineer title). I will either do that through the France or possibly through the UK and in which case I would become a chartered engineer prior to that.


----------



## FlashPoint (Dec 11, 2016)

I did some program management in my MBA and the whole time I'm thinking "no one has time to do this"... but it has served some well in my company. If you want to manage large projects I would say it is worth it.


----------



## NHPE (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh, sorry, I'm not saying that project management isn't worth it but I meant the PMP certification itself. I led many projects in my role at my last employer and was responsible for $60M/year in budget and several hundred employees. Project management and planning are essential to project success. I'm just not convinced that the PMP certification itself is necessarily worthwhile. I felt PE was much more worthwhile first. Now I'm debating if PMP is something I want to do.


----------



## FlashPoint (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't know, 60M a year in a fortune 500 for me is not a big deal to manage. If you want to go into project management, there is good money and having a PMP will serve you well. Outside of that field I'm not sure how much value it has. A PE seems to have more presence outside of it's own field, and within.


----------



## NHPE (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes, which is why I went for the PE first. I'll probably do the PMP just because it can't be too difficult to pass and I don't mind doing PDH. EUR ING is more important for me at this stage though for equivalency.


----------



## samopuddles (Dec 11, 2016)

Two more exams because I live in California...


----------



## atyler529 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thinking about taking the PMP now


----------



## Kicker6820 (Dec 11, 2016)

Possibly looking at starting my MBA but I will probably go an start working on getting my Water Treatment Operator License in Tennessee. I'm still single so I have plenty of time on my hands.


----------



## merp (Dec 11, 2016)

I have one year left on a MS in Construction Management degree. Also going to be getting LEED and Greenroads certified soon. Will do a MBA once I finish the construction management degree. 

Probably going to be looking for a different job soon too. Not really any room for advancement in my current position.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 11, 2016)

NHPE said:


> I am focused on finishing a MBA program and I might possibly also do the PMP. I am on the fence about PMP though because it seems of questionable value to me and not exactly real world....I joined as a member earlier this year and have the feeling it's just a money making organization. I felt that the PE was far more important than the PMP ever would be so went for the PE first and passed.
> 
> I will also be looking into becoming an EUR ING. (European engineer title). I will either do that through the France or possibly through the UK and in which case I would become a chartered engineer prior to that.


You can read some of my other posts on this topic. i question its value too (and I have it). What ultimately tipped the scale for me is the way it is viewed in the eyes of HR people and Procurement managers. These types of people are supposed to find employees and consultants, respectively, based on a number of factors. What they really want to do is be able to check a box showing that you can substantiate these things. If the PMP lets me help them check that box, I will play the game, but in reality I think there is very little actual benefit. If you ever work on federal contracts the PMP is often time weighted more heavily than success on previous projects because it is easier for them to objectively check a box.

At about $500 to take the test and requiring you to use an REP (a certification they issue to training vendors for fee) for the education they are making money on all sides of the transaction. And now that they increased the continuing ed they basically guarantee that you will have to spend money with an REP to maintain the cert.


----------



## Brandon Kiser (Dec 11, 2016)

Focusing on family first.  They sacrificed so much while I prepared for the exam. 

Focusing on rest second.  The credential is worthless if I'm burnt out and can't perform daily. 

This spring, I'm hoping to work on that golf swing.  I love to play, but never had time to develop a respectable game.


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2016)

samopuddles said:


> Two more exams because I live in California...


coworker is asking me if i want to do the extra exams to get my CA PE and im like can i just enjoy my WA PE for a minute? thanks.


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2016)

figuring out how to attack the SE


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Dec 12, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> figuring out how to attack the SE


Study like hell. Passed vertical in the spring and waiting on lateral results as we speak. Vertical was easier for me because most of it is analysis using the different materials, develop the loads and analyze this wooden column). Lateral was more difficult because it was knowing the obscure seismic notes through all the codes, then being able to solve problems using those notes.


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2016)

BamaStrucPE said:


> Study like hell. Passed vertical in the spring and waiting on lateral results as we speak. Vertical was easier for me because most of it is analysis using the different materials, develop the loads and analyze this wooden column). Lateral was more difficult because it was knowing the obscure seismic notes through all the codes, then being able to solve problems using those notes.


did you take both days in the same round or break it up? this is also one of my indecisive topics.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Dec 12, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> did you take both days in the same round or break it up? this is also one of my indecisive topics.


I split them up. Like you, I had my PE already, so there wasn't a need for me to get it immediately. I think I was better prepared for each splitting them up, and looking back at how much studying I did, I don't think I could've taken them at the same time.


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2016)

BamaStrucPE said:


> I split them up. Like you, I had my PE already, so there wasn't a need for me to get it immediately. I think I was better prepared for each splitting them up, and looking back at how much studying I did, I don't think I could've taken them at the same time.


2 of my coworkers took both sections this october and were forever studying. i'm terrible at studying. I know my brain will be fried if i take both in one weekend. my brain hurts just thinking about it. lol


----------



## RickJames (Dec 12, 2016)

Got MBA already.  testing for fire certification Wed., Already have Ga, NC witll test for FLA.

Should be set at that point...start building business and contacts.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 12, 2016)

@thejulie_PE, I see a lot of spam in your future.


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> @thejulie_PE, I see a lot of spam in your future.


ugh.


----------



## Mangano (Dec 12, 2016)

FlashPoint said:


> I'm focusing on my family. 1yr old, 3 yr old. I got my MBA, two six sigma certs, and a PE license in the last two years. Tired and want to spend quality time with the youngins. Maybe I'll get in some fishing time as well.


What do you think about Six Sigma certifications in terms of applications?  I've always been interested in pursuing them.


----------



## tryandtryagain (Dec 12, 2016)

I have an MBA and PE now so I am done with schooling / testing. For now I am going to focus on my job and getting stuff done around the house. Lots of home improvement projects I need to work on.


----------



## NM_Brown_Trout (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm focusing on shredding as much pow this winter as I can and hammering back PBRs V:


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 12, 2016)

As a People Manger I tell all my direct reports and their direct reports to take advantage of any educational/certification opportunities as possible as long as the company is paying for it or reimburses you upon completion  I would give anyone the same advice.


----------



## WA_Civil_PE (Dec 12, 2016)

I have a BSCE and MSME.  I just passed the Civil PE, Structural Depth.  Not quite sure what to do next.  I work at a DOE complex for a government contractor that doesn't require you have your PE.  I took the exam because I am still young and wanted to get it done before starting to have kids.  I've also looked into getting AWS CWI certified as well.  What are your opinions of MBA programs or getting my PE in mechanical?  Is there value added or would these be simply a waste of time?  Obviously there will be some value but realistically how much would they benefit me by having them also?


----------



## FlashPoint (Dec 12, 2016)

Mangano said:


> What do you think about Six Sigma certifications in terms of applications?  I've always been interested in pursuing them.


I didn't have much statistical classes in undergrad. Definately gives you a leg up on what is and what isn't influencing your data. I has served me well and is respected.


----------



## Mikeviti (Dec 12, 2016)

I am surprised how many PE/MBAs there are here. I am one also...finished up last August.

As for what I am doing...focusing on my family as I ignored them the past 4 years taking MBA classes at night and rolling right into PE studying.


----------



## NHPE (Dec 12, 2016)

WA_Civil_PE said:


> I have a BSCE and MSME.  I just passed the Civil PE, Structural Depth.  Not quite sure what to do next.  I work at a DOE complex for a government contractor that doesn't require you have your PE.  I took the exam because I am still young and wanted to get it done before starting to have kids.  I've also looked into getting AWS CWI certified as well.  What are your opinions of MBA programs or getting my PE in mechanical?  Is there value added or would these be simply a waste of time?  Obviously there will be some value but realistically how much would they benefit me by having them also?


I would not do the MBA unless you can get into a top 15 school and see yourself changing function and possibly sector and country at the end of the MBA. The return on investment isn't normally justified otherwise. Or, a MBA has always been one of those things you want to do but in any case go for the best program you can get into. Also, pick a school with a network that matches more or less what you want and where you want. Before even going for a MBA I moved from straight engineering to managing a large number of people outside of the states and realized I enjoyed it a lot and was very good at it. I ended up with a lot of responsibility, a lot of people, multiple departments, lots of stress, and ended up with three people's jobs. I still loved it and then decided I wanted to change function, and sector, and country and went for the MBA (try something new, I do get bored).

If you're ever offered a position outside of the states, take it. If you're interested in working outside of the states, look for a job, particularly in a developing country. There are many opportunties for engineers, PE or not, but a PE will open up a lot more opportunities because you're viewed as very competent. Your possibilities for career growth are much higher and will happen much more quickly in developing countries. You will also make more money and be able to travel.


----------



## NHPE (Dec 12, 2016)

I wanted to point out I was talking about changing sector, function, and country again hence why I said top 15 because it makes it much easier to get that type of job at the salary you need to make a quick return on your investment. If you're staying in the same job and same company with the MBA then the thinking behind that decision would be somewhat different. As far as so many PEs going for MBAs I have heard it said that MBA is finishing school for engineers. Engineers think a certain way which is possibly not the best for business plus sometimes we are accused of lacking the social graces that MBA programs purport to aide one on


----------



## WA_Civil_PE (Dec 12, 2016)

NHPE said:


> I would not do the MBA unless you can get into a top 15 school and see yourself changing function and possibly sector and country at the end of the MBA. The return on investment isn't normally justified otherwise. Or, a MBA has always been one of those things you want to do but in any case go for the best program you can get into. Also, pick a school with a network that matches more or less what you want and where you want. Before even going for a MBA I moved from straight engineering to managing a large number of people outside of the states and realized I enjoyed it a lot and was very good at it. I ended up with a lot of responsibility, a lot of people, multiple departments, lots of stress, and ended up with three people's jobs. I still loved it and then decided I wanted to change function, and sector, and country and went for the MBA (try something new, I do get bored).
> 
> If you're ever offered a position outside of the states, take it. If you're interested in working outside of the states, look for a job, particularly in a developing country. There are many opportunties for engineers, PE or not, but a PE will open up a lot more opportunities because you're viewed as very competent. Your possibilities for career growth are much higher and will happen much more quickly in developing countries. You will also make more money and be able to travel.


Thanks for the insight!


----------



## FlashPoint (Dec 12, 2016)

Since my MBA, pay raises of 50% annually in 2 years.


----------



## turtletuesday (Dec 12, 2016)

Brewing beer.


----------



## Mangano (Dec 12, 2016)

FlashPoint said:


> Since my MBA, pay raises of 50% annually in 2 years.


Are you working in the engineering field?


----------



## FlashPoint (Dec 12, 2016)

Mangano said:


> Are you working in the engineering field?


No, but plan to go back to engineering management.


----------



## Kam (Dec 12, 2016)

FlashPoint said:


> Since my MBA, pay raises of 50% annually in 2 years.


Goodness gracious, did i make the wrong career choice?


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Dec 12, 2016)

I think the usefulness of an MBA depends entirely on what you want to do long term. I got a dual MBA/MSCE before I started in the workforce, the school just started this program when I went into grad school and I was actually the first to do it.  Long term, I see myself staying on the design side as opposed to transferring to the project management side, so my MBA may never be used, still looks good on a resume though.


----------



## RickJames (Dec 12, 2016)

NHPE said:


> I would not do the MBA unless you can get into a top 15 school and see yourself changing function and possibly sector and country at the end of the MBA. The return on investment isn't normally justified otherwise. Or, a MBA has always been one of those things you want to do but in any case go for the best program you can get into. Also, pick a school with a network that matches more or less what you want and where you want. Before even going for a MBA I moved from straight engineering to managing a large number of people outside of the states and realized I enjoyed it a lot and was very good at it. I ended up with a lot of responsibility, a lot of people, multiple departments, lots of stress, and ended up with three people's jobs. I still loved it and then decided I wanted to change function, and sector, and country and went for the MBA (try something new, I do get bored).
> 
> If you're ever offered a position outside of the states, take it. If you're interested in working outside of the states, look for a job, particularly in a developing country. There are many opportunties for engineers, PE or not, but a PE will open up a lot more opportunities because you're viewed as very competent. Your possibilities for career growth are much higher and will happen much more quickly in developing countries. You will also make more money and be able to travel.


Yeah pay back for the top schools is impressive.....Coworkers son quit six figures at 29 to go to ten in Chicago MBA.

Was getting 150k offers after one year.  But if you go this route not sure you really needed PE.


----------



## Brandon Kiser (Dec 12, 2016)

turtletuesday said:


> Brewing beer.


Me too!  I started the hobby last winter and completely fell out of it while studying for the October exam.  Looking forward to getting back into it.


----------



## turtletuesday (Dec 12, 2016)

Brandon Kiser said:


> Me too!  I started the hobby last winter and completely fell out of it while studying for the October exam.  Looking forward to getting back into it.


I've brewed a few batches over the last 4 or 5 years.  I'm also looking forward to getting back into it!


----------



## CHD_PE (Dec 12, 2016)

Has anyone looked into or already acquired CEM certification? I've heard it's like a week-long training that you attend and take a test on the last day of the training.


----------



## Mangano (Dec 12, 2016)

CHD_PE said:


> Has anyone looked into or already acquired CEM certification? I've heard it's like a week-long training that you attend and take a test on the last day of the training.


Is CEM a mech or power cert?


----------



## I.ELKADY (Dec 13, 2016)

guys, Do you know what is the best school to get MBA???


----------



## CHD_PE (Dec 13, 2016)

Mangano said:


> Is CEM a mech or power cert?


So CEM stands for Certified Energy Manager. Here is the link  - http://www.aeecenter.org/i4a/pages/index.cfm?pageid=3351


----------



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2016)

http://www.payscale.com/college-salary-report/best-schools-by-type/mba

theres a pre test you need to ace but after PE should be cake.  My mba is just state school.

If you go early career, definetly worth taking out loans for school.....payback 3 years or so at best schools.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 14, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> 2 of my coworkers took both sections this october and were forever studying. i'm terrible at studying. I know my brain will be fried if i take both in one weekend. my brain hurts just thinking about it. lol


Having advised a lot of people in your same situation I'd say each has it's merits but I'd highly recommend splitting them up.


----------



## RickJames (Dec 14, 2016)

RickJames said:


> Got MBA already.  testing for fire certification Wed., Already have Ga, NC witll test for FLA.
> 
> Should be set at that point...start building business and contacts.


Passed Tn Fire Cert /pipe laying cert


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 14, 2016)

RickJames said:


> Passed Tn Fire Cert /pipe laying cert


Congrats!


----------



## RickJames (Dec 14, 2016)

leggo said:


> Congrats!


Thanks, tho it was easy after surviving PE.  

Scoring was amazing....Press End End and up pops PASS with a breakdown, 86%.

NCEES could learn from PSI.  I think a few answers were off....had to challenge.


----------



## 14bk41 (Dec 14, 2016)

If



CHD_PE said:


> Has anyone looked into or already acquired CEM certification? I've heard it's like a week-long training that you attend and take a test on the last day of the training.


If you are interested in CEM, take CPQ as well.  It's easy if you work in power field.


----------



## EnvEngrCA (Dec 15, 2016)

Great topic! I passed surveying last December to become a CA Civil PE. After passing, there is this beautiful world of opportunity that is unlocked. In the past year, I have been learning Spanish by taking local classes.  I also now teach a class at a community college in my field. Its been a great year!

Congrats to all those who are now PE's.. To those who didn't pass, use your anger, sadness, and frustration to fuel your studies and you will pass in the future. As Sage Francis puts it: "It's been a long and lonely trip, But I'm glad that I took it because it was well worth it"


----------



## Voomie (Dec 15, 2016)

Maybe looking for a new job because I want to move and my company is dragging their feet on paying me PE money.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## crazypavement (Dec 15, 2016)

new job, finishing masters in engineering, getting pmp licence and mba.


----------



## merp (Dec 19, 2016)

LEED Green Associate exam scheduled for Jan 2.


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 19, 2016)

PMP


----------



## Eva (Dec 19, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> After passing the PE three years ago, I started a new job, started the PMP process, and an MBA. Still at the new job, finished the PMP last year, and finishing the MBA in May. I think after that I'm going to sleep.


Do you feel PMP benefit your career much. Just got my PE this Oct. and considering of PMP


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 19, 2016)

Eva said:


> Do you feel PMP benefit your career much. Just got my PE this Oct. and considering of PMP


I don't think I learned much because of the PMP. But I think the PMP let me "check a box" with HR and with certain clients. It also gave me a concrete way to show intentions to management. But in and of itself, it's not all that helpful. It's how it's perceived. I've written several other posts on my thoughts about the PMP, I'd recommend searching those out on this board.


----------



## Eva (Dec 19, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> I don't think I learned much because of the PMP. But I think the PMP let me "check a box" with HR and with certain clients. It also gave me a concrete way to show intentions to management. But in and of itself, it's not all that helpful. It's how it's perceived. I've written several other posts on my thoughts about the PMP, I'd recommend searching those out on this board.


Thanks, I will looks into those posts


----------



## NHPE (Dec 19, 2016)

RickJames said:


> Yeah pay back for the top schools is impressive.....Coworkers son quit six figures at 29 to go to ten in Chicago MBA.
> 
> Was getting 150k offers after one year.  But if you go this route not sure you really needed PE.


You don't really need it but it is a well regarded qualification, especially by other engineers and there are a lot of them in management (and in the top 15 MBA programs). You also never know when you might need it and in certain disciplines there are actually very few PEs as a percentage of the total and their approval is needed for certain regulatory functions so you might actually use it and in any case it's something to fall back on..and most importantly a PE should be something you want because you want it! I've always wanted it because it gives great personal satisfaction.


----------



## NHPE (Dec 20, 2016)

http://rankings.ft.com/businessschoolrankings/european-business-school-rankings-2015

If you're interested in doing full time or EMBA you should consider a program in Europe (top 5 or so in that list) because they're cheaper, faster, and partly because of the previous two have a higher rate of return on your investment in the MBA. Top american programs are 2 years. You can graduate at INSEAD in 10 months (I'm not INSEAD either FYI, just wanted to point out that there are options out there..I would suggest LBS, INSEAD, or HEC). The top european ones also take american government student loans (crazy but true) so you can have the us government risk most of the money if you decide to take it.


----------



## jijir83 (Dec 20, 2016)

Reading these, I'm feeling like such an underachiever. My next step is sleep!

All I want to do is sleep!

Had my end of year review today. My supervisor has changed role and no longer supervising so I felt a bit safe saying this. But I straight up told him that I have no aspiration whatsoever for the next year or two. I just want to be a damn good technical geotech. When I grow up, I want a GE and become a Geostructural Engineer.


----------



## Habib (Dec 20, 2016)

jijir83 said:


> Reading these, I'm feeling like such an underachiever. My next step is sleep!


Good for you, rest follow the suit! 

Night!


----------



## ISpitHotFire PE (Dec 20, 2016)

I want to focus on my PMP after the holidays. Seems to be easier and much less stressful than studying for the PE...


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 20, 2016)

ISpitHotFire_PE said:


> I want to focus on my PMP after the holidays. Seems to be easier and much less stressful than studying for the PE...


PMP is much easier than the PE Exam.  You will need to put time into it, but nothing like the PE.

Congrats on passing an good luck on the PMP.


----------



## NM_Brown_Trout (Dec 20, 2016)

Some of the most inept PMs I've experienced are PMPs....just sayin


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 20, 2016)

NM_Brown_Trout said:


> Some of the most inept PMs I've experienced are PMPs....just sayin


And Bill Gates, Frank Lloyd Wright, Steve Jobs, and Mark Zuckerburg never finished college but if you feel like getting your PMP, CEM, LEED AP, MBA, PHD, ABCXYZ, etc. then go for it, even if a small sense of accomplishment is the only thing you will get out of it.


----------



## nightwing (Dec 20, 2016)

Trying to find a good website to buy a stamp. Any recommendations.

Also, trying to purchase a frame.

i am undecided on getting a MBA or PMP.


----------



## User1 (Dec 21, 2016)

nightwing said:


> Trying to find a good website to buy a stamp. Any recommendations.
> 
> Also, trying to purchase a frame.
> 
> i am undecided on getting a MBA or PMP.


I've gotten mine from acorn sales and been happy! There's also a giveaway from PE stamps. Shoot an email and see if your state has been claimed yet http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/26660-new-giveway-from-pe-stamps/#comment-7352044

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE (Dec 21, 2016)

Got mine from PE Stamps.

They were very fast. Ordered in the morning and I had my digital stamps that evening. Received my actual stamp 3 days later.


----------



## Voomie (Dec 21, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> > Trying to find a good website to buy a stamp. Any recommendations.Also, trying to purchase a frame.
> >
> > i am undecided on getting a MBA or PMP.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping Ohio has not been claimed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## iramsey (Dec 22, 2016)

Focusing on enjoying life again!


----------



## NM_Brown_Trout (Dec 22, 2016)

iramsey said:


> Focusing on enjoying life again!


Best post so far!


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Dec 22, 2016)

After passing, my wife wants to gift me an Omega watch...been busy researching what I want...feeling very fancy while doing so... :Chris:


----------



## Voomie (Dec 23, 2016)

CntrlEngrPE said:


> After passing, my wife wants to gift me an Omega watch...been busy researching what I want...feeling very fancy while doing so... :Chris:


Nice! I bought myself a DSLR camera after taking the exam just for my hard work that I put into studying. The wife and I are going out to a fancy steakhouse to celebrate my new PE status.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## iwire (Dec 23, 2016)

LOL I know that feeling.

Focus on health, family and personal wellness for now...let it sink it and enjoy the success for a while. I am still enjoying mine 3 years after I passed! Still benefiting from it. 

This is what I have been doing...

working out, gym, take oversea vacations, enjoy Christmas


----------



## iwire (Dec 23, 2016)

CntrlEngrPE said:


> After passing, my wife wants to gift me an Omega watch...been busy researching what I want...feeling very fancy while doing so... :Chris:


Get the Seamaster 300

https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/seamaster/seamaster-300/product/


----------



## EnvEngrCA (Dec 23, 2016)

How does a civil or environmental engineer benefit from an MBA?? Seems to be a very popular next step on this thread.


----------



## merp (Dec 23, 2016)

CntrlEngrPE said:


> After passing, my wife wants to gift me an Omega watch...been busy researching what I want...feeling very fancy while doing so... :Chris:


Good choice.

I got married last weekend and my wife got me a Tag Heuer as a wedding/PE/Christmas present.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Dec 24, 2016)

iwire said:


> Get the Seamaster 300
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/seamaster/seamaster-300/product/


Sharp watches these! Much upgrade from my trusty Timex me tells ya..thanks for the suggestion...looks nice...


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Dec 24, 2016)

merp said:


> Good choice.
> 
> I got married last weekend and my wife got me a Tag Heuer as a wedding/PE/Christmas present.


Monaco? Carrera? Been ogling at those too...sexy timepieces...


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Dec 24, 2016)

https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/de-ville/prestige/co-axial-power-reserve/42413402103002/

I am tending towards this...i likee


----------



## merp (Dec 24, 2016)

CntrlEngrPE said:


> Monaco? Carrera? Been ogling at those too...sexy timepieces...


Formula 1


----------



## WA_Civil_PE (Dec 27, 2016)

Not sure if anyone has done it, but what advantage would one have by having their PE licenses in both mechanical and civil?  I have a civil/structural BS and a mechanical MS.  I have worked as a test engineer, structural analyst, fabrication engineer, project engineer, etc.  I recently passed the civil/structural pe this October.  The problem is that I work as a government contractor which doesn't require licensure.  Am I just a glutton for punishment for wanting to go after another license?


----------



## 14bk41 (Dec 28, 2016)

^ watch guys:  we should have a separate thread about engineer's hobbies.  I guess it's just our nature that we like intricate mechanical watches.


----------



## nightwing (Dec 28, 2016)

As an engineer I want improve in my communication and writing skills. I was interested in training like Seven Habits or some other courses. Has anyone taken a course? Any recommendations on videos that focus on this information?


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Dec 30, 2016)

14bk41 said:


> ^ watch guys:  we should have a separate thread about engineer's hobbies.  I guess it's just our nature that we like intricate mechanical watches.


I know right...though my wife wants me to buy an Omega..she doesnt get that I have to manually wind some of these watches...haha...I for one though love the fact that its all precise and mechanical inside..


----------



## smahurin (Dec 30, 2016)

WA_Civil_PE said:


> Not sure if anyone has done it, but what advantage would one have by having their PE licenses in both mechanical and civil?  I have a civil/structural BS and a mechanical MS.  I have worked as a test engineer, structural analyst, fabrication engineer, project engineer, etc.  I recently passed the civil/structural pe this October.  The problem is that I work as a government contractor which doesn't require licensure.  Am I just a glutton for punishment for wanting to go after another license?


Totally depends on the state.  Many states don't legally treat separate PE licenses differently.  Therefore if you have a PE, and you ethically feel you are competent to design "X" then you can do the design.  However, some do legally treat different PE licenses differently. It should be noted that there are quite a few states that are "roster designation" states in which a mechanical PE is rostered differently than a structural PE, etc.  However, even most of these roster designation states legally don't treat the separate licenses differently, and still allow a mechanical PE to design structure if they feel they qualified... its confusing but I'd guess for about 40 out of the 50 states in the union (this is a guess) there is absolutely zero benefit to multiple licenses.  But, there potentially are benefits in the other 10... so... it just depends.


----------



## merp (Jan 2, 2017)

And I just passed the LEED Green Associate exam. Now to study for the AP exam.


----------



## Tumeric98 (Jan 2, 2017)

WA_Civil_PE said:


> Not sure if anyone has done it, but what advantage would one have by having their PE licenses in both mechanical and civil?  I have a civil/structural BS and a mechanical MS.  I have worked as a test engineer, structural analyst, fabrication engineer, project engineer, etc.  I recently passed the civil/structural pe this October.  The problem is that I work as a government contractor which doesn't require licensure.  Am I just a glutton for punishment for wanting to go after another license?






smahurin said:


> Totally depends on the state.  Many states don't legally treat separate PE licenses differently.  Therefore if you have a PE, and you ethically feel you are competent to design "X" then you can do the design.  However, some do legally treat different PE licenses differently. It should be noted that there are quite a few states that are "roster designation" states in which a mechanical PE is rostered differently than a structural PE, etc.  However, even most of these roster designation states legally don't treat the separate licenses differently, and still allow a mechanical PE to design structure if they feel they qualified... its confusing but I'd guess for about 40 out of the 50 states in the union (this is a guess) there is absolutely zero benefit to multiple licenses.  But, there potentially are benefits in the other 10... so... it just depends.


Totally to add on.  I'm in California, so I ended up having both the civil and mechanical PE, because they are treated differently, and I don't want to get into the position where I design some mechanical system and am "not covered."  I'm have a mechanical engineering background but I do lots of construction projects now so I wanted to make sure.  There's a weird gray area of how civil engineering is defined in California where you can do fixed works and "supplementary engineering" like related pumps and electrical systems, but you still have to work in your area of competence. I just got both and be done with it.  I actually don't need a PE in my industry but it's nice to have a backup plan.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 2, 2017)

What am I focusing on now? Hmm, getting back to a life that has been more or less foreign to me while I tried to pass this darned exam three times. Haha!

That basically means running more, camping, hiking, and taking trips, and just being a social person again. Cooking more, too! Maybe I'll finally get around to experimenting with baking my own bread this summer, like I've wanted to for a while now.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 3, 2018)

I earned my Masters in Computer Science early in my career (25 plus years ago), then earned a Certified Information Systems Security Professional (CISSP) credential that was expedited (and to the most part required) by the job I held about 15 years ago.

Five years ago in my current job, I had the opportunity (and took it) to earn an MBA on my employers dime    Then I rolled right into working on my PE.  Sort of going back and forth between left-brain and right-brain challenges.

Now I am really not really sure what I should do next. 

I think I may be a little too old (and too tired, and too broke) to go for a Doctorate as a follow-on to one of my two Master's Degrees, since that would take another five years (and needing to take out a student loan I could never repay prior to retirement).  Though I seriously considered doing just that rather than going for my PE a couple of years ago.  As a side note, since I work for a State Agency, I believe I actually may have reached the point of diminishing returns on education and certifications as career enhancers.  This is sort of hard to explain unless you are working for a similar organization, but I was already feeling the negativity from co-workers and vintage management after earning an MBA (considering the credentials I already had under my belt, and the mentality I am surrounded by where 'time in grade' is the only appreciated credential).  I am quite concerned (and fairly certain) that even more negativity will follow now that I've earned a PE.  I know that sounds sad, but I do believe that to be a truth.

At this moment (as I write this), I am thinking on just switching back to right-side-brain improvements, and reading some of the classic literature I have always wanted to delve into.  I've heard that switching back and forth like that helps keep a human brain healthy as it ages (and keeps some of the 'marbles' where they belong).  Another option would be to focus on writing a book of my own that might impart some of what I have learned in life to those in the line behind me.  Does anyone else out there love the Country Music song, "Humble and Kind", by Tim McGraw?


----------



## Vel2018 (Jun 4, 2018)

Nothing else to do, I'm in the early 30s but I have seen it all, life is short, I'll spend time with family and give myself time to do things that I love that is not work.

 I took this PE because I was forced to take it, I passed 1st try the hard part is the preparation, 3months of no life but I think its all worth it. But I am not willing to do that again..I just felt sorry for my family that they have to go through that 3 months of no life as well. 

We all probably at our half of our lives, spend it wisely. Making money only comes 5th on my list. But the one above always provides it abundantly.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 4, 2018)

Due to a variety of factors and events (including, but not limited to, studying for and retaking the PE exam multiple times, finishing grad school, getting the PMP, plus a 5 hour commute to work, blah blah blah) I effectively lost the past three years to professional development. I sacrificed significant time with friends and family and said "no" to a lot of events and opportunities that were important to me. I wish I hadn't, tomorrow is not guaranteed and I let the promise of a better tomorrow take over appreciating today. But no more.

I sold it to myself as an "investment" in myself and I believe it will all pay off. So, in answer to the question, this year is all about re-centering and spending time with LadySquare and doing the stuff I put off (including, but not limited to, starting a family, traveling, bike camping, biking to work, beer brewing, [re]-starting my bicycle framebuilding shop, starting up the Squaretaper hops plantation).

I know you weirdos get it. Best of luck on all your new shenanigans.


----------



## Convolution (Jun 14, 2018)

Between 2014 and now, I've gotten my masters in electrical power engineering, EIT, certified energy manager cert. and now finally my PE (second try). I'm tired, but I feel like I need to do more outside of work so I'm definitely going for the LEED GA certification. Also trying to develop smart phone apps on the side. CAN'T STOP!


----------

